# Hungary, Italy, Jersey. Where's Ireland.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanted to look for an Irish campsite entry I saw yesterday on the front page.

I went to the campsite reviews page to search for Irish campsites, as you would.

Imagine my surprise when I found that Ireland does not feature among the countries listed. The list in the drop down box goes Hungary, Italy, Jersey. How odd.

Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How about Republic of Ireland?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Tony, I hadn't thought of that.

In general usage I have rarely heard people refer to Ireland as the ROI but, of course that is the correct full name of the country.

I wonder if it would be more easily found by most of us if it was just listed as Ireland? Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Roi*

ROI or Eire?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't say I have ever heard anyone call it either or those Trev, Alan.


----------

